# Grandmaster Rene Latosa in Chicago



## EBMAS Chicago (Oct 29, 2003)

Hello,

Grandmaster Rene Latosa will be in Chicago for a seminar in the Latosa Escrima and Weapon Systems. This seminar is open to everyone. 
For more information please visit our website www.wt-chicago.com or just call us at 312-498-1982.


----------

